# A week or so on...



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Car seems fine, no issues other than the fat fingered errors...

Seats, i like, supportive and very nice to sit in and I've always liked the diamond pattern since i saw them on the S7.
Google earth display is fun, but the tech can be a little distracting and just not enough buttons to press!!!!

The cabin is well thought out but my major gripe is the quality. The material are just not good enough/what I'm use to. Even if it was an extra the cabin should have much more leather to give it an up market feel, its like the design spec was the original TT (low to bottom end of the Audi range) but then the marketing people got hold of it and just put the price in the middle without looking at the car. It just smacks of cost savings, the front of the dash, top part of the doors, lower console all need to be leather. I looking at options to do just that. Other comment would be the all black makes it a very somber place to be, it really needs a contrast somewhere.

Drive, feedback is a world apart from the near lifeless MK2s and the MKI well thats in a galaxy far far away. The damping is good, not sure about the noise it makes however. Corning feel is generally good too, and the small wheel works in your hands. Engine, well its a 4pot, so you cant expect the world, but it's ok, even if its not sexy. It hits the numbers and being further behind the front wheels helps with the balance and feel of the car.

Exhaust sound, hmmmm it's not very loud and i recall some talking about its rasp, I'm not so sure.
Its a good package, but Audi could have hit an home run with a little effort and thought..

Overall, too expensive and too little for what it costs, but its still enjoyable.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Is this a keeper or is buyers remorse starting to set in?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@toshiba sorry I can't remember - is yours the TT or TTS? I am totally with you about the black/black/black cabin which is one reason why I am going for the red seats in extended because at least then I will get red leather on the doors and red stitching. But a lot of people seem to like the totally black interiors. For me, there was no contrast in the standard spec, just quite dull.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS, going from a V10 R8 to a TT is always going to be an anti climate or downward step lets say.
No, its not buyers regret, car was for a purpose and it works (rear seats) I've done the 911 thing, and i enjoyed the 991, but i didnt want another right now. it was just a reflective look at what the package is. It could have been something really special, but its like they took the safe or short cut (or cheap route if you want to call it that).

Car will be fine for the next 12/18months, just trying to be objective rather than a fanboy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I like your unbiased opinion,makes a refreshing change for somebody to give an objective view of something they own whether good or indifferent.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Car seems fine, no issues other than the fat fingered errors...
> 
> Seats, i like, supportive and very nice to sit in and I've always liked the diamond pattern since i saw them on the S7.
> Google earth display is fun, but the tech can be a little distracting and just not enough buttons to press!!!!
> ...


Having done some real miles today I 100% agree on the drive and feedback. That for me is the biggest improvement over the mark2.

On fit and finish well to dark agreed. I had spec'd up red gloss elements but this was binned by Audi at I guess a late stage. Then defaulted back to default which looked quite bright but looks like this was ALSO a mistake and I ended up with really dark anthracite - ie almost black. Thanks Audi. I've given them a phone to express my displeasure that despite my best efforts they decided to spec my car for me in black with black.

On materials I guess it depends what you are used to. I find it generally ok with one or two elements of plastics not any better than mark2. Seats much better, lighting a revelations especially in combination with the storage pack.

Suspension I'm finding a little crashy at times even in comfort mode; wasn't expecting this but I guess this is part of the car handling better.

The Hankook tyres are generally very good if a little noisy at times will just have to see how they last!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The only bit about the interior I don't like is the base of the seats which actually look like polystyrene!

I really like the rest of the finishes, especially the honeycomb 'spongy' dashboard, centre console, digital dials, steering wheel and interior lighting as well as, of course, the VC. In fact, with the right seats and extended leather, the interior was a deciding factor for me. But as we know, a lot of people like very safe colours and combinations, so maybe Audi know exactly what they are doing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The sponge is shocking (for me), it's nasty cheap..
I'm planning to speak with a upholsterer about having it covered in leather as well as the plastics on the door. A dark grey to provide a contrast and hopefully lift the cabin.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well it's just individual taste - I think it looks and feels premium as well as being somewhat unusual. But then I also heard of someone refusing the car (or at least trying to) when they saw the diamond stitching on the seats, saying it looked like an old fashioned quilt and they wouldn't have bought it if they had known. But others love it.

I dunno, maybe stitching in bits of leather over the dash to create something individual might work. It's a bit Silence of the Lambs though, isn't it? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Worth noting that the dash material in question is TTS Specific, and is considered an upgrade from that of the standard TT.
Audi promoted it as follows:
"For the TTS, the Audi designers have come up with an innovative technical laser texture for the wings of the instrument panel: It has a honeycomb-patterned, slightly raised surface that gives the Audi TTS a unique sporty feel."

I have not seen or touched them in person but the TTS dash sure looks better.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

What a load of pretentious nonsense.Audi have always been up themselves in this respect :lol:

Just reads to me as"Hey guys we've found a cheaper way to make the car and screw more money out of our worshipful mugs,sorry punters"

It's like everything else,when the next refresh comes out,they'll state something like "improved upon in everyway" and "we have learned from our last model" etc.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the dash top reminds me of what you got on the old MK2 if you didnt order extended leather. 
I don't think its anything new. In the photos above id rather have the first one.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> the dash top reminds me of what you got on the old MK2 if you didnt order extended leather.
> I don't think its anything new. In the photos above id rather have the first one.


exacty. i also prefer the above one. that one seems "cheap", not a must have in a car of that price range...


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> the dash top reminds me of what you got on the old MK2 if you didnt order extended leather.
> I don't think its anything new. In the photos above id rather have the first one.


I neglected to order the extended leather on my mk2 (didn't realise that the trim wasn't standard) but was able to get an auto upholsterer to clad the various parts - binnacle, centre console and door 'armrests' - in leather after I took delivery (actually better quality than the audi trim) - so your idea to get your dashboard re-upholstered should be feasible.

Alcantara might be a better choice for something as big and irregular as an entire dash, though.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well each to their own - in the flesh, I think it looks great - not cheap at all. It adds a new texture to the cabin. Here are some pictures of it on this TTS at Audi London City.































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As you say, each to their own, but they could have done a nice (cheap) job with Alcantara for £3/mtr or offered a nice contrasting leather option pack like they do on the R8s.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So, i was sat in traffic on the way back from the airport, just reflecting on things in general and i started turning my attention to the car. I actually think Audi did a reasonable job on the MK3 all things considered. They have clearly learned or heard the feedback from their MK2 owners (I'm not backwards at being vocal either) and the major bugbears seem to have been addressed; and pretty Well too i think.

The seat issue, i remember pages of moaning and comments on that one and the new seats are not only much sportier looking, but very supportive too and given the diamond sticking no doubt sorted from the "seat base sagging" point of view. 
The tech, while you can never ever have enough tech, this item has for sure been addressed too - granted some strange decisions in terms of what is and isn't standard, but thats partly AAG and AUK. I'd actually struggle to think of a must have item from this aspect thats been omitted. 
The steering feel, the over artificial feel of the Audis of old (not just TT) has been looked at hard, while its not an 911 or R8, its certainly not a MK1 either!

They do however seem to have forgotten the fix they put in for the running water from the hatch!!
Just thought i'd share..


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This was a pretty balanced update.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Tosh what do you do for a living? Have enjoyed reading your old posts in past and money no object approach to Audi ownership.

I own a Mk1 but can afford a Mk3 and sat in one in London Motor expo last month and wasn't impressed. Its too conservatively styled is the first problem. Interior is claustrophobic relative to Mk1. Where the knee part of das is open on Mk1 it isn't on the 3 and felt hemmed in. Not a pleasant place to be.
The diamond seats look good but felt cheap and nasty to me at least. In fact the whole thing was a let down apart from the Las Vegas yellow paint which being new was lurvley. Nearly worth the cost for that alone. A nice toy but not really practical. 
With regard to competiton the z4 is much much better styled and that's 6 years old now I think. The slk although on the surface looks good is cheap and nasty inside (compared to its big brother sl I sat in in Berlin Mercedes recently or even my Mk1)so not a good competitor. Wrt road feel that's subjective. The Mk1 I have although modified I love on the road, it doesn't lack feel or precision although is crash over bumps .it could use more power but what couldn't. Its quick enough and it still looks good. Il stick with it for the moment till something better comes along or the sl drops in price used and will go for that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm on the social.

This all depends what you want from a car, there's no right or wrong answer. I thought previously about buying a used MK1, shelling it and then rebuilding to 'new' but never did it. While the MK1 'may' have been unique for its time, the mechanicals are seriously lacking - like its chassis dynamics and ability to corner. Will I do it? Hmmmmm never say never.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

"I'm on the social". Classic! Not heard that expression in time.

Strange how seeing the mark 1 on the road brings a smile to even my face, these days. They looked seriously dated for a while, and there were so many in the UK - but now they are looking very cool. Especially as the ones on the road now are obviously very well looked after.

Good summary Toshiba, and that's why there is generally a good buzz on here - it's not a car riddled with early issues or lacking in performance but one which has some character above and beyond the iconic branding.

Especially, the Las Vegas Yellow! I was going to ask - do you have any videos of changing the systems or other "how to.." - no worries, just wondered.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

There you go Vegas Yellow with loads more character :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

leopard said:


> There you go Vegas Yellow with so much more character :lol: :lol:


Got an interior pic just want to see if this one was spec'd up with the red leather interior?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

cheechy said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > There you go Vegas Yellow with so much more character :lol: :lol:
> ...


Heard rumours from the guys that consume McKoys and Yorkies is that they wouldn't touch a red interior with yours


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I can do better than that. I saw this today.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I can do better than that. I saw this today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 :lol: best of both worlds then Tango and Vegas together


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Does the exhaust not go "BLAP... BLAP... BLAP..." as with the MkII TTS?

Have they put the RH foot rest back in yet?
I use cruise all the time and on the 2.0 TSFI MkIII I test drove noticed there was nowhere to put my right foot.

It was a pain with my E46 too, hovering my foot or stuffing it under the pedals. Both my TTS and the wife's '62 A3 have the RH foot rest.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

On the social a classic  
The Vegas yellow van isn't really my cup of tea but nice colour :lol: 
Modded a clean low mileage Mk1 is a very viable car against a brand new Mk3 of some 13 years newer. That's really saying something for Audis innovative effort back in the late nineties.
The footrest is there on the mk3 tts as is the dubious armrest that doesn't feel right but this may be changeable if a good aftermarket becomes available like the mk1s. The footrest could probably be removed too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

depend what is meant by "viable" they really are not comparable - black and white.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> depend what is meant by "viable" they really are not comparable - black and white.


Viable meaning can be used as a daily for the same purposes a mk3 would be used for as well as a fun machine. Look people pay hundred of thousands and even millions for old Ferraris and Porsches that in reality are scrap. Ok millionaires put a value on them as there is only so many of them and less every day due to rust and accidents or fires and to be in the game you have to pay. But they are still scrap , the Mk1 isn't.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but the same could be said for any car... 10000s of mondeos still on the roads.
I cant see it ever becoming a classic in the same sense.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

gvij said:


> to be in the game you have to pay.


Never a truer word said about the mk1,thats for sure.The tales of woe that are discussed on the mk1 forum is endless and I know from personal experience,dodgy fuel senders,dashpod failure and oil strainers to name a few.once the problems set in you better watch out as you're going to have deep pockets to cover all eventualities.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I reckon being the first TT, the mk1 could be seen by many as that bit more special, as gvij mentions. It has a kinda endearing look about it.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Definitely a classic in the making,no doubt.A full bare metal restoration with a nut and bolt replacement and the engine and transmission from the mk3 would be a compelling alternative.


----------

